# London to New York equivalent neighbourhoods



## LG2694 (Sep 5, 2021)

I am currently looking at moving from London to New York and need a bit of guidance on what areas in Manhattan would be equivalent to Clapham in London. For those who aren't familiar, Clapham has a lot of young professionals and full of bars and restaurants, always something going on. From looking online there is a lot of conflicting information but I've seen both the upper and lower west sides recommended but hoping for some more guidance.


----------



## A. Fig Lee (Feb 26, 2017)

LG2694 said:


> I am currently looking at moving from London to New York and need a bit of guidance on what areas in Manhattan would be equivalent to Clapham in London. For those who aren't familiar, Clapham has a lot of young professionals and full of bars and restaurants, always something going on. From looking online there is a lot of conflicting information but I've seen both the upper and lower west sides recommended but hoping for some more guidance.


From description it reminds me Upper East Side between 86 down to 72nd st, Second/Third Ave, perhaps even First Avenue/Lexington, 
or Williamsburg(Brooklyn). I would prefer first choice.
Otherwise, check West village, I know that less


----------

